# NGP Vs. 3DS



## tagzard (Apr 21, 2011)

i personnally would get the ngp. even though the 3ds is flashable im pretty sure there will be a have for ngp. but thats my opinion you choose what you want


----------



## emigre (Apr 21, 2011)

The one which has good games. If both do than both ideally.


----------



## xist (Apr 21, 2011)

So you're comparing a console that's out and available vs one that could change or be updated at any point, may not see the light of day for ages thanks to the problems in Japan and has no concrete release date?

I vote for the Xbox handheld then.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 21, 2011)

whats NGB?


----------



## Megane (Apr 21, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> The one which has good games. If both do than both ideally.


This

Consoles aren't important....but games are.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 21, 2011)

This must be the 156th thread like this so far.

Don't choose. Buy both. Don't be a fanboy.

Each platform will get neat exclusives, "real" gamers don't confine themselves in the closet of a single manufacturer.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> This must be the 156th thread like this so far.
> 
> Don't choose. Buy both. Don't be a fanboy.
> 
> Each platform will get neat exclusives, "real" gamers don't confine themselves in the closet of a single manufacturer.



Just because you buy one and don't get the other doesn't mean you're a fanboy.



I'm going to wait years after NGP launches. No way I'm falling for that trap Sony had set up with the PSP again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

How is the PSP a bad console? It has a decent library of games. Not as many as the DS, but there are plenty. And, with it's current low price, I'd say it's a good deal to get a refurbed one.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 22, 2011)

I mean the good games were so far apart. There was never any consistency. Don't get me wrong, I bought one. But after I played all the games I wanted to (dont make me come up with a list), the console was just for looks.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

I wouldn't make you come up with a list - I see no point in doing that. It was your PSP, I wouldn't mind if you flushed it down the toilet (although I would prefere if you donated it to MEEEE instead).

I just never sell consoles and I often find myself playing the oldies.

In fact, I sometimes buy the consoles I didn't have the chance to get when they were in their peak popularity just to "have them". The more the merrier.

Yes, there was no consistency, but whenever something cool came out, it always came with an "oumph".

It's also a far "stronger" console than the DS, so better homebrewz.

What hurt me the most was the lack of keyboard support (Except PSP-100x, later ones didn't get IR) and a touchscreen. On the other hand, the wide screen was quite neat for its time.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Both, so I'm not voting. =>


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 22, 2011)

i'm sick of vs topics because u can already find about a million of it and ofc most of them has the same exact format: flames over 9000

i vote for lock/delete

anw, 3ds
hate sony, never going to support it, no matter how good their console will be
corrupt, failure, agressive and dunnowhat
/flame on


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes. Because Nintendo doesn't have a history of lawsuits.

Clearly you know little about your beloved Ninny. Back in NES/SNES days they were the Suing Trolls. They even stole the patent for Tetris, never paid a penny for the game that wasn't even developed by them, but by a guy who unfortunatelly lived in Soviet Russia, so he couldn't really claim Tetris as "private intellectual property". Not only that, they nuked the release of his game for the NES to remain the sole Tetris supplier for their hardware. The game was ready and already in distribution and WHAM, they confiscate and destroy all carts, all in the name of law and order. They stole the Wiimotes too - a nearly exact same controller was being developed for the Sega Dreamcast. I could go on, but what for? You do that yourself.

Your lack of information amuses me. Every corporation is the same, every corporation is full of dicks.


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 22, 2011)

The NGP doesn't have any gimmicks. It's just a new PSP with another analog stick, better power, the touch pads, and the optional 3G.

I give Sony credit for the touch pads. Personally, I wouldn't care for them, but at least Sony added something new.

But in the end, the ultimate decision comes down to the games, and that's where Nintendo always gets me.

Right now, the only game I have any interest in is Uncharted, and it's obviously not worth getting an NGP for that one game.

The 3DS has too many amazing games coming in my opinion, and will most likely be cheaper.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Yes. Because Nintendo doesn't have a history of lawsuits.
> 
> Clearly you know little about your beloved Ninny. Back in NES/SNES days *they were the Suing Trolls*. *They even stole the patent for Tetris, never paid a penny for the game that wasn't even developed by them, but by a guy who unfortunatelly lived in Soviet Russia, so he couldn't really claim Tetris as "private intellectual property".* Not only that, they nuked the release of his game for the NES to remain the sole Tetris supplier for their hardware. The game was ready and already in distribution and WHAM, they confiscate and destroy all carts, all in the name of law and order. *They stole the Wiimotes too* - a nearly exact same controller was being developed for the Sega Dreamcast. I could go on, but what for? You do that yourself.
> 
> Your lack of infortmation amuses me. Every corporation is the same, every corporation is full of dicks.


1) What were they suing people about?

2) Whose fault was it for living in a known communist state?

3) Were those controllers ever released?

Also, some sources to back up your claims and show your information would be appreciated.

@Topic: It all comes down to price, games, availability, and features.

NGP will have 4 and 2 (2 only to a certain extent).

3DS from day one has 1 and 3. 2 and 4 will be here in the coming months.

Honestly, the 3DS is going to sell like hot cakes. Much better than the NGP will ever hope to sell like in the first few months. I'm not just saying that because I like Nintendo. I'm saying it because the NGP is going to have a huge price point, for the console and the games. Now they also have to get around the bad PR they've been giving themselves lately.


----------



## Nebz (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a little lost on where this rant on lawsuits came from but it's none of my business anyway....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I already know I won't be getting an NGP due to my experience with the PSP. I don't need another GPS, I don't need another MP3 player, and I sure as hell don't need a 4th device with a browser. The PSP had good games but they just didn't catch my attention nor did they interest me. I've gone through 2, because I lost/dropped my first on a city bus, and I've never had a system that collected so much dust.
The DS on the other hand... It has always had games that caught my eye.
Hell, I still haven't even finished a decent amount of games and there are still some more I'd like to check out. 

tl;dr I already have my 3DS and don't intend to buy an NGP for the time being.

On a side note, I do agree that these "Sony vs. Nintendo vs. Microsoft" [or their consoles] topics do get kind of annoying and tend to be not so friendly after a bit... I'm surprised there's no super-large topic out there already with the sole purpose of arguing about which is better


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

@Sterling Use google. Type in Dreamcast Prototype Motion Control. Or Tetris: The Soviet Mind Game NES (best Tetris for the console, I have it). It's not that hard, y'know.

Dreamcast died before the controler was released - the big heads at SEGA didn't want to CPR a dying console with a fatal disc protection flaw.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> @Sterling Use google. Type in Dreamcast Prototype Motion Control. Or Tetris: The Soviet Mind Game NES (best Tetris for the console, I have it). It's not that hard, y'know.
> 
> Dreamcast died before the controler was released - the big heads at SEGA didn't want to CPR a dying console with a fatal disc protection flaw.


Well, I don't have the time to google your claims. You want to start a debate, the least you could do is provide your sources. Since the DCast died, what was stopping Nintendo from using the idea? Sega? No, they didn't even release another console to take advantage of their tech. This goes doubly true since the controller never even saw the light of day, or the intimate touch of a sweaty nerd.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

You're forgetting about patent pending and simple human decensy.

I'm not saying what they did was wrong for the gamers, I'm saying that they're assholes just as much as Sony is. At the very least they could pay up for the idea for tetris and perhaps reward the inventors of the proto wiimote in some way, seeing as they were no longer employed.

I'm not stating a debate - this doesn't need a debate, it's a fact.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> You're forgetting about patent pending and simple human decensy.
> 
> I'm not saying what they did was wrong for the gamers, I'm saying that they're assholes just as much as Sony is. At the very least they could pay up for the idea for tetris and perhaps reward the inventors of the proto wiimote in some way, seeing as they were no longer employed.
> 
> I'm not stating a debate - this doesn't need a debate, it's a fact.


Look, I really don't want to browse for sources for _your_ claims, but don't claim it as fact if you won't provide something to back up your claims. Seriously. If I said that salt water was good to drink, would you believe me if I didn't back it up (that's if common sense didn't exist)? You also forget that a corporation isn't a charity case. SEGA pulled the plug on it's own project. Nintendo isn't obligated in any way to pay SEGA's employees for their fuckup. I'd be willing to bet, that some of those employees are now at Nintendo, and Nintendo probably paid SEGA for their patent if they used any of their tech.

Also the tetris thing is tragic, but what do you expect? Guy living in a Communist state, making money from a game (If he's even allowed to by his State)? Not only is that absurd in idea, but in practice, absolutely unreal.


----------



## Midna (Apr 22, 2011)

Someone had to start this.

Yeah. Let's deliberately start an argument about a handheld that's been out for like three weeks and only has launch games, vs a handheld that nobody has any clear details whatsoever on. Good idea. Get out your flamethrowers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

What you're saying about Tetris is simply approving of theft.

Nintendo apparenty didn't pay up for the Wiimote, seeing that they were nearly sued for using the design.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCyJZpKtdzk

Problem being that the description is a lie - Nintendo did not *buy* the tech at all and the inventor didn't get a single penny.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetris:_The_Soviet_Mind_Game

Took 5 seconds to find.


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Yes. Because Nintendo doesn't have a history of lawsuits.
> 
> Clearly you know little about your beloved Ninny. Back in NES/SNES days they were the Suing Trolls. They even stole the patent for Tetris, never paid a penny for the game that wasn't even developed by them, but by a guy who unfortunatelly lived in Soviet Russia, so he couldn't really claim Tetris as "private intellectual property". Not only that, they nuked the release of his game for the NES to remain the sole Tetris supplier for their hardware. The game was ready and already in distribution and WHAM, they confiscate and destroy all carts, all in the name of law and order. They stole the Wiimotes too - a nearly exact same controller was being developed for the Sega Dreamcast. I could go on, but what for? You do that yourself.
> 
> Your lack of infortmation amuses me. Every corporation is the same, every corporation is full of dicks.



it depends on how they look and act
i can plain out say: all existing countries' leads are corrupt, it's a generic fact everyone knows
ofc nintendo has the "dark" side too
what matters is: how dark it is
and sony is cleary worse than nintendo

they are good at making consoles and stuff, but their policy disgust me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




feels like sega back in the early 90s....

also, agreed with midna


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In 1984, Soviet Academy of Sciences researcher Alexey Pajitnov alongside Dmitry Pavlovsky and Vadim Gerasimov developed Tetris out of a desire to create a two-player puzzle game,[1] and the game spread commercially amongst computers. *Mirrorsoft president Robert Stein approached Pajitnov with an offer to distribute Tetris worldwide, and secured the rights to license the title, which were in turn granted to Spectrum HoloByte.[2] After seeing the game run on an Atari ST, programmer Ed Logg petitioned Atari Games to license it, and approached Stein.[3] With the rights secured, Atari Games produced an arcade version of Tetris,[4] and under their Tengen brand name began development to port the title to the Nintendo Entertainment System (NES) in May 1989.*[5][6]
> 
> *Tengen along with Spectrum HoloByte later licensed the rights to Henk Rogers on behalf of Nintendo to distribute Tetris in Japan, and Rogers traveled to Moscow to secure permission to distribute Tetris with the Game Boy. Around this same time, Nintendo approached Spectrum HoloByte on the prospects of developing a version of Tetris for the Game Boy, and a representative of Mirrorsoft, Kevin Maxwell, traveled to Russia to secure permission on their behalf.[2] However, because Stein had secured the rights from Pajitnov directly and not from the Russian authorities,[2] the USSR's Ministry of Software and Hardware Export stated that the console rights to Tetris had been licensed to nobody, and that Atari Games had only been licensed the rights to produce arcade games with the property.[7] They sent a fax to Maxwell in England with 48 hours to respond; Maxwell however was still in Russia at the time and received the fax late, resulting in licensing being distributed to Nintendo.*[2] _In April 1989, Tengen, who had previously filed an anti-trust suit against Nintendo, sued Nintendo again claiming rights to distribute Tetris on the NES, and Nintendo counter-sued citing infringement of trademark._[2][8] In June 1989, a month after the release of Tengen's Tetris, a U.S. District Court Judge issued an injunction barring Tengen from further distributing the game, and further ordered all existing copies of the game be destroyed.[6] As a result, 268,000 Tetris cartridges were recalled and destroyed.[5]



First of all, the creator had gotten enough compensation. Through Mirrorsoft first, then Atari arcade systems. Tengan was the developer for the Atari, and was going to start on the NES. Through some bad miscommunication, Nintendo received the rights for the console versions and not Tengan. Tengan was inadvertently pissed off and decided to file a lawsuit on Nintendo. Who apparently took offense to a direct assault on their new trademark for the NES.

Seriously, Nintendo _stole nothing_. They received permission to do the console version, and the version for their other systems. Tengan (who also had previous problems with Nintendo) didn't like the fact that they had lost, so they pulled a Sony.

EDIT:
That controller looks like nothing like the Wiimote. It's two handles with a dpad on one, and run by accelerometers. It's wired to each other and the console. He did mention that they were working on a wireless one, but I do believe the project was pulled before that. Also, accelerometers aren't his patent. If you are referring to a comment that states his patents were stolen, it doesn't provide a source either.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 22, 2011)

I voted for the 3DS cuz I know that the NGP will have a scary price point in Singapore (maybe not as bad in the US and local gameshops have been already warning us that it should be S$600 for that beast, which is worse than a PS3 pricepoint today and nearly double the cost of the 3DS). Online rumors keep stating that it costs the same as the 3DS but seriously I highly doubt it. In addition, NGP has too many TPS/FPS games (announced, we still cant confirm the launch list) and not really a lot of RPG, I really can get kinda sick playing shooters all the time... 3DS has more variety coming this year. Those are the main reasons why I picked the 3DS. I'm not a fanboy or what but what really worries me is the price.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

It's only natural that Tengen wanted to be compensated for their game for ALL of the systems it was released for. What Nintendo did was snatching the copyright from their noses since USSR's cabinet sucked massive ass as far as copyright infringement is concerned and then filing a lawsuit stating that the real developer stole their program and stalling any profit at all, even causing damadges by recalling the carts. Is it legal? Yes. Is it being a thieving bastard and releasing software you did not develop under your own name, also known as plagiarism, thus being a massive twat? Yes, it is.

Remember that "according to the law" does not necessarily mean "justice" in all cases - law is not perfect. The very idea of being twat-dev is releasing someone else's work and covering all bases so you don't get caught with your hand in the toilet. That's what law divisions are for in big companies.

You can be capitalistic on me all you want, the truth is that Nintendo acted like assholes. Whether you agree or agree to disagree is irrelevant here. The same goes for the Wii controller.


----------



## jerome27 (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't care if NGP costs $50. It violates every rule of making a good portable game system.

Its also just a more powerful version of something that has already failed. Best of luck sony. You're going to need it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, a topic. We're suddenly back on it!

I'm throwing my hat in for the NGP. I thought the 3DS was good at first when it was announced but I slowly just felt that the NGP was a superior system. Nintendo first parties are not worth nearly as much to me anymore. I loved the PSP library and I'm assuming the software trend will continue on the NGP. The 3DS has offered very little compelling to me (outside of MGS3D, which may be a complete bust if it's just your standard "gussy the graphics" port) and I'm sure when E3 rolls around this year that the NGP will be getting some official worthy titles.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> It's only natural that Tengen wanted to be compensated for their game for ALL of the systems it was released for. What Nintendo did was snatching the copyright from their noses since USSR's cabinet sucked massive ass as far as copyright infringement is concerned and then filing a lawsuit stating that the real developer stole their program and stalling any profit at all, even causing damadges by recalling the carts. Is it legal? Yes. Is it being a thieving bastard and releasing software you did not develop under your own name, also known as plagiarism, thus being a massive twat? Yes, it is.
> 
> You can be capitalistic on me all you want, the truth is that Nintendo acted like assholes. *Whether you agree or agree to disagree is irrelevant here.* The same goes for the Wii controller.


Actually, it's completely relevant.  This is all opinion, and I see no fact that they acted like a**holes, simply the actions of Nintendo put into the words of two different people (you and Sterling) and made to sound good, neutral, or bad based on your opinion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Actually, it's completely relevant.  This is all opinion, and I see no fact that they acted like a**holes, simply the actions of Nintendo put into the words of two different people (you and Sterling) and made to sound good, neutral, or bad based on your opinion.



Makes me wonder what you'd say if you spent alot of time tinkering on a program of your own that you want to sell and one day wake up to realize that because of one guy "forgetting" to send in your patent papers someone steals all your work, profits from it and shows you the middle finger with a huge grin, and when you actually release your own, better and improved version, that person puts you in court and causes massive losses to your company.

Give me a break.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I leave the issue for everyone's conscience - you decide whether it was being a bunch of assholes or just being quick and smart. Or both. Frankly, I don't care that much.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Wow, a topic. We're suddenly back on it!
> 
> I'm throwing my hat in for the NGP. I thought the 3DS was good at first when it was announced but *I slowly just felt that the NGP was a superior system*. Nintendo first parties are not worth nearly as much to me anymore. I loved the PSP library *and I'm assuming the software trend will continue on the NGP*. The 3DS has offered very little compelling to me (outside of MGS3D, which *may be a complete bust if it's just your standard "gussy the graphics" port*) and I'm sure when E3 rolls around this year that the NGP will be getting some official worthy titles.


You probably should note that you have a LOT of assumptions.

I can say the same, saying that the NGP will MAYBE have a horrible lineup, POSSIBLY have terrible support... And so on.

I am waiting until we get confirmation on what the NGP can even do. Hell, both the NGP and 3DS seem like graphics whores to me.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, your doing exactly what I just stated.

Also, here


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> You probably should note that you have a LOT of assumptions.



Well no shit, it's a system with barely any information about it. What else am I gonna say, the NGP looks good because it uses buttons? There's like hardly any games officially announced, just franchises confirmed to be coming to the system.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> It's only natural that Tengen wanted to be compensated for their game for ALL of the systems it was released for. What Nintendo did was snatching the copyright from their noses since USSR's cabinet sucked massive ass as far as copyright infringement is concerned and then filing a lawsuit stating that the real developer stole their program and stalling any profit at all, even causing damadges by recalling the carts. Is it legal? Yes. Is it being a thieving bastard and releasing software you did not develop under your own name, also known as plagiarism, thus being a massive twat? Yes, it is.
> *You must remember though, all of this wasn't Nintendo's fault. Especially the part with the Soviet Union. If you were in employment at Big N at the time, you would have no say. Nintendo got to it first (console rights), and when Tengan tried to fight it, they lost. Which is why there is no other versions of tetris made by Tengan (except the now collectors items).*
> 
> Remember that "according to the law" does not necessarily mean "justice" in all cases - law is not perfect. The very idea of being twat-dev is releasing someone else's work and covering all bases so you don't get caught with your hand in the toilet. That's what law divisions are for in big companies.
> ...


Also, the Youtube video doesn't equal proof that Nintendo stole patents. Almost sued doesn't equal sued.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the KitKat, but I prefere Twix.

Touche though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Peace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Sterling Nintendo's version has the exact same game mechanics. It's the same game, a clone. How is that *not* stealing someone's work, I have no idea. I'm not being misleading - everyone has access to said articles.

Appart from using the *exact same components* and the *exact same technology*, it truly does not mean they stole anything from Midway, too. The difference is that Nintendo used Bluetooth waves, which weren't even invented yet as far as I remember in Dreamcast days. They'd have to use standard radio frequencies, thus causing alot of "noise" in the signal.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just asking... Did Sony ever overexaggerate on their hardware specs before (like on it's previous consoles)?

Guild: I guess you are not into resident evil: revelations as well? It is reported as one of the most exciting games on the 3DS and I'm surprised that you are not into that. Assassin's Creed is also coming to the 3DS, together with some really nice RPGs. Conduit 3DS is also confirmed and n-Space is also said to have unannounced titles (not one but I think two/three, can't remember). Just telling you though, as you make the 3DS gamelist sound pretty hopeless. (I'm not saying that the NGP has bad games but IMO all games are great as they are hard work of developers). No offense to anyone though.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Just asking... Did Sony ever overexaggerate on their hardware specs before (like on it's previous consoles)?
> 
> Guild: I guess you are not into resident evil: revelations as well? It is reported as one of the most exciting games on the 3DS and I'm surprised that you are not into that. Assassin's Creed is also coming to the 3DS, together with some really nice RPGs. Conduit 3DS is also confirmed and n-Space is also said to have unannounced titles (not one but I think two/three, can't remember). Just telling you though, as you make the 3DS gamelist sound pretty hopeless. No offense to anyone though.


Guild doesn't like turn based RPGs. Though, I am looking forward to the NGP, moral reasons are dictating whether or not I'll be getting one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Guild: I guess you are not into resident evil: revelations as well? It is reported as one of the most exciting games on the 3DS and I'm surprised that you are not into that. Assassin's Creed is also coming to the 3DS, together with some really nice RPGs. Conduit 3DS is also confirmed and n-Space is also said to have unannounced titles (not one but I think two/three, can't remember). Just telling you though, as you make the 3DS gamelist sound pretty hopeless. No offense to anyone though.



RE: Revelations I've still seen barely anything about and honestly, I haven't really liked Resident Evil games outside of 4. Call me too "modern", but that's the deal.

Assassin's Creed on the 3DS will probably just be some multiplat cash-in when the next Creed game comes out. Like they did with the last two games.

Why do I want a FPS on a handheld system? One that's as multiplayer focused as The Conduit?

The 3DS games list honestly is mainly just ports and remakes. Pretty much ever compelling game for the system I can play presently. Ocarina of Time, Star Fox 64, MGS3D, SMT: Devil Survivor, Tales of the Abyss, Super Street Fighter IV. The original titles don't really interest me either (as you pointed out). Maybe it's just preference but I don't see any draw to it.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nah, I don't want to start another dispute (I reek so see them). 

Hence, the best solution is to:
Wait for E3.

By then, I'm sure the NGP will have it's launch day gamelist, confirmed launch price even and all other stuff that we are currently debating our a**es on. Also, by then maybe the 3DS will have a price cut and the announcement of project cafe?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 22, 2011)

Am I the only who's reading this thread as

3DS vs. NGP

Nintendo vs. Tetris Creator + Sega?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

And it all sprouted from saying that Sony's naughty and Nintendo's all goodie-goodie. Sorry about that, I suppose it was unnecessary to carry on throwing seeds of information onto infertile ground. We can stray back onto the ontopic page now.

I'll start.

Wow, that NGP has some nice hardware in it, ain't it? Too bad the 3DS is still on the complexity level of a PSP, but it has 3D! What to choose, what to choose... horse power or gimmick...

I'll buy both as previously stated, for I love all consoles even though I'm well-aware that they're always developed by twats. I'm just edgy AND confromist at the same time, just like that.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> And it all sprouted from saying that Sony's naughty and Nintendo's all goodie-goodie. Sorry about that, I suppose it was unnecessary to carry on *throwing seeds of information onto infertile ground.* We can stray back onto the ontopic page now.
> 
> I'll start.
> 
> ...


That is very insulting sir. Especially since, they were infertile seeds from the start. You can't harvest knowledge from dead seeds.

I've already given my two cents concerning the NGP, but I'll add that I do wish to see where it will go (if it even goes).


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Didn't mean to offend you. I just said that we have different views on the exact same issue.

It's called agreeing to disagree - I respect your opinion but refrain from changing my own. Sorry if I sounded harsh, I didn't mean that. If you knew me personally, you'd know I'm as cuddly and friendly as a carebear.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 22, 2011)

If the NGP price is lower than $400 SGD (which is impossible), I would gladly buy it seeing it's features. If it has great games and a nice variety I will get it if it's lesser than $500 SGD.

Speaking of which, $400 SGD for the NGP is still more expensive than the PS3. Some retails are selling the PS3 at only $379. However, the launch price for the PS3 here was sometimes more than $1,000 for a full set, so SGD$400 is already considered _really cheap at launch_

EDIT: no offense but IMO in Singapore, the 3DS *may* triumph over the NGP for the first time (PSP beat nintendo in sales and games here). The launch price of the 3DS here is at $399 and still more expensive than the PS3. of course there are complains but these people still purchased their set (especially after going to the demo stands at funan). They are bringing out the 3DS now (it's really common especially on trains) and I hardly see anyone play their PSP anymore. This just shows that price isn't a concern and that 3D is seriously an awesome gimmick.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Didn't mean to offend you. I just said that we have different views on the exact same issue.
> 
> It's called agreeing to disagree - I respect your opinion but refrain from changing my own. Sorry if I sounded harsh, I didn't mean that. If you knew me personally, you'd know I'm as cuddly and friendly as a carebear.


Okay, just so we're straight.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not even gonna read the replies.

As of now, the 3DS is the only one with titles I'd actually like. There's some NGP titles I'm interested in, but that's about it.

So, time will tell but for now, the 3DS gets my vote.


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well i'm going to be honest. Nintendo has always given top quality titles whether it's Mario or Zelda and the list goes on. As of right now the only franchises that Sony has to offer that I'm interested in are Uncharted, Killzone and MLB:The show series, other than that Sony doesn't really have anything that appeals to me. That's not to say they don't have great titles just not ones that really appeal to me. I'm still going to buy NGP when it's out I already have the 3DS.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 22, 2011)

if you want outdated hardware, last-gen graphics, remakes of old games, remakes of remakes, ports of old games, ports of ports, gimmicky software, or you feel like you have to buy _another_ mario kart (though i guess that falls into the remake category), go with 3DS.
the fact that the NGP has PS3-level graphics alone is what, to me, trumps the 3DS tenfold. enjoy your 2001 graphics, ninty boys.

NGP gets my vote but i'll be buying both eventually. i won't buy the 3DS until the 3rd new model is out. be it 3DSi or 3DSiXL or whatever. not gonna waste my money on some clunky system that looks like it was intentionally beefed up to be fugly so we can throw our checkbooks to nintendo later when they trim the fucker down.
NGP at least looks decent and slim, as portable as you can get with such a huge screen.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 22, 2011)

@Shabutie78

So, you don't think that the NGP isn't going to have remakes, or ports? You don't think that the NGP's hardware is even slightly gimmicky? (Oh lord, a screen sized touchpad on the back of the system.) You don't think that the NGP is a bit overpowered for something that will be going into a pocket? Honestly?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

Overpowered?

In my country there is a saying.

"Your head will never hurt from "excess" "

You may have *too little* resources to achieve a given goal, but you can't possibly have too many.

I have to agree about the touchpad, it's completely unnecessary seeing that the NGP already has a touchscreen.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 22, 2011)

For the record I didn't see how you can compare 3DS graphics to PSP graphics base on some of the games we seen.

Plus graphic alone doesn't make a great portable.

Plus the 3DS isn't fugly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Getting *BOTH* btw.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> For the record I didn't see how you can compare 3DS graphics to PSP graphics base on some of the games we seen.
> 
> Plus graphic alone doesn't make a great portable.
> 
> Getting *BOTH* btw.



Overexageration which is supposed to create a comedic effect while at the same time underlining the technological inferiority of the 3DS compared to what it "could've been". A clever joke for people who "get it".

Compare the capabilities of the 3DS and the NGP. Feels very much like putting a PSP next to a DS. Or a PS3 next to a Wii.

I just hope they don't fuck up the games library this time, I want Nintendo to have decent competition in the handheld market, I want them off their asses so that they stop taking their customers for granted.

Also, *Both* is the best choice indeed.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 22, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> if you want outdated hardware, last-gen graphics, remakes of old games, remakes of remakes, ports of old games, ports of ports, gimmicky software, or you feel like you have to buy _another_ mario kart (though i guess that falls into the remake category), go with 3DS.
> the fact that the NGP has PS3-level graphics alone is what, to me, trumps the 3DS tenfold. enjoy your 2001 graphics, ninty boys.
> 
> NGP gets my vote but i'll be buying both eventually. i won't buy the 3DS until the 3rd new model is out. be it 3DSi or 3DSiXL or whatever. not gonna waste my money on some clunky system that looks like it was intentionally beefed up to be fugly so we can throw our checkbooks to nintendo later when they trim the fucker down.
> NGP at least looks decent and slim, as portable as you can get with such a huge screen.



There's one reason, and one reason only that you're an idiot, that's because you're a graphics whore.

Look at what happened with the DS and PSP. PSP had PS2 type graphics, yet the DS just simply destroyed the shit out of it. Gameplay > Graphics. And if you don't believe that, then you can't call yourself a gamer.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 23, 2011)

DS vs. PSP
_FIGHT_!
Winner is:
_ DS!_


Round Two!

3DS vs. NGP
_Fight!_
Battle on going, ngp isn't out yet, we don't know what titles it will get.


I think the 3DS will win if they can pump out some really good games. I think the NGP have a 20% chance to win over the 3DS though.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The graphics had nothing to do with how the DS destroyed the PSP. Development costs, the price, and the fact that it has the "Nintendo" label on it played a huge role.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> DS vs. PSP
> _FIGHT_!
> Winner is:
> _ DS!_
> ...




*Why* are we conscidering this a "fight" anyways? It's not like we're comparing measurements or anything - both consoles are good and succeeded on the market, each fitting a different niche in it. The DS sold 144 something million units, which is great. The PSP sold 75 something units, which is half less, but still goddamn great.

A reason for this could be that the DS had newer iliterations of the system that actually *changed* stuff, being the DSi/DSi XL. Even the DS Lite fixed issues of the Phattie, so MANY players own more then one DS, while there is no actual *point* in owning one PSP, as all PSP's play the exact same applications with no reason at all to upgrade. The only *different* PSP was the Go, which had marginal sales because it sucked ballz.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 23, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't get what he said at all.
He said that the DS destroyed the PSP having the derp graphics it has. Therefore proving that Gameplay > Graphics.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't see it that way. It's neither Gameplay > Graphics nor Graphics > Gameplay.

It's Gameplay + Graphics. The prettiest game with the shittiest gameplay will suck. The most brilliant game mechanic that is expressed using 5-year old children's drawings will also suck.

It's best to have as much resources as humanly possible to allow the best graphics, but also a well-developed, coherent dev teams and a pleasantly built-together system to play them. It's all about balance. The two don't exist separately - they interact with eachother. In a good game, there is balance between execution and presentation.

How's that?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clearly.

I'm just saying that because it gets a lot of technology and has the best graphics, doesn't mean it's going to succeed.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> I don't see it that way. It's neither Gameplay > Graphics nor Graphics > Gameplay.
> 
> It's Gameplay + Graphics. The prettiest game with the shittiest gameplay will suck. The most brilliant game mechanic that is expressed using 5-year old children's drawings will also suck.
> 
> ...


Graphics or are only necessary for a great game up to the point where you can tell what's gogin on on the screen. After that, it's just icing on the cake. Of course a game with better graphics is better, but it's not a necessity for a great game with timeless gameplay.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a spot where you have to draw the line though. If I wanted to feel some retro nostalgia, I'd turn my Famiclone on. I don't want to get that feeling when I'm playing a contemporary console. You get what I'm saying, right?


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it that means you didn't like Megaman 9+10 or Cave Story.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2011)

Megaman 9+10/Cave Story and the like are "a'la Virtual Console" titles which are MEANT to look and feel retro, they're an exception from the rule.

But while we're on that page, I couldn't shake the feeling that Megaman 9/10 were just Romhacks of the previous games. Somehow I find Megaman Legends 3 more interesting of a title and can't wait to play it.

If you're remaking an oldie, do it the Sonic Generations style - same gameplay mechanics with a contemporary graphic twist sounds good to me.


----------



## mister_C (Apr 23, 2011)

I feel that there isn't always a clear distinction between a "gimmick" and an "innovation".  Let's even say that the Wiimote and 3D screen on the 3DS are gimmicks.  Is that entirely bad?  What I like about Nintendo is that they tend to focus on developing new ways for gamers to interact with their games.  I enjoy the thrill of interfacing with my games in novel ways.  While beautiful graphics and physics on new systems are nice, I think that maintaining a traditional control scheme (standard psx-esque game pad) while simply upgrading graphics processing capabilities would progressively make the new console launch cycle rather dry.

Please correct my mistakes and I apologize for them in advance, but let's take a look at some Nintendo "gimmicks/innovations" over their history.

SNES: L/R shoulder buttons -- gimmick? just more unnecessary buttons?  Now every system under the sun has them

Virtual Boy -- yes a disaster, but I respect Nintendo for taking a business gamble with 3D gaming back in the 90s -- again a novel way of interacting with a videogame (at least for a mass produced video game system)

N64: analog stick (ok yes I know the Vectrex had it first -- a pretty awesome and unique console by the way--gimmicky?), but the implementation of the analog stick on the N64 was carried down by almost every home console since then
N64: rumble pack - I think there was some lawsuit about this, but regardless the Star Fox 64 rumble pack pack-in was really cool  (wasn't the Sony dual shock with rumble kind of a nod to Nintendo?) and systems after the 64 almost all employed a force-feedback feature

DS - touchscreen -- yes obviously Nintendo didn't invent the touchscreen, but again we have a novel way of interfacing with video games that really caught on

Wii -- obviously the motion controls, also the WiiFit

In the end, yes you may argue that some of these gimmicks/innovations led you to make an initial purchase and now you say the system collects dust.  I have read innumerably many times on the internet about how gamers say they play their 360 and or Ps3 nonstop while their Wii collects dust.

But look.  Nintendo still made their profit.  Why would you buy a new game console if you didn't think it would be fun?  At the time of the purchase you implicitly trusted that Nintendo would deliver on the fun factor for your gaming.  Granted maybe their software selection isn't to your liking, which I understand, even back during the Sega Genesis vs. SNES era Nintendo was put down as being too "juvenile" or "kiddy".

I see a lot of corporate bashing on this board, and yeah many businesses don't have a spotless corporate morals records.  Regardless, Nintendo is a company looking to make as much money as possible, and they really rake in their profits through gimmicks or innovation, however you want to put it.

In an era where gory FPSs reign supreme with the quote "hardcore gamers".  I find it refreshing to shake my controller like an idiot and make a plumber fight turtles and flying fish. 

Nintendo is bizarre, quirky, and yes gimmicky if you want to put it that way.  But in the end Nintendo realizes that consumers desire and will shell out cash for these novel gaming experiences.


I'm sorry for the long post, but I read these forums often and I like to contemplate this whole Sony/Microsoft vs. Nintendo phenomenon.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> There's one reason, and one reason only that you're an idiot, that's because you're a graphics whore.
> 
> Look at what happened with the DS and PSP. PSP had PS2 type graphics, yet the DS just simply destroyed the shit out of it. Gameplay > Graphics. And if you don't believe that, then you can't call yourself a gamer.


first of all, how does being a graphics whore -even if i was one- make me an idiot? because i like nice, current-gen graphics, and not 10 year old outdated shitty ones, i think that makes me.. well.. the opposite of an idiot.
also, the graphics had nothing to do with why the DS "destroyed" the PSP. look at costs, the amount of little kids who want a DS (we all know who nintendo is aiming for with their products), and other factors. it's never gameplay > graphics. that may be your opinion, but just because you think so doesn't make it true for every gamer in the world. i think gameplay and graphics both play major parts in a release. i mentioned the 3DS' shit graphics because nintendo is still milking the fuck out of your wallets and they haven't even stepped up to current gen yet.
what makes you think you can define what a gamer is or isn't? just because someone doesn't agree with your opinion, they're not a "gamer?"
lolnazi.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 23, 2011)

both.


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah. Just disregard what I say previously.

I vote both.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd probably get both. I own every hd console so far, might as well keep that going. I like the 3ds and I can't wait for some of the games that are coming out for it. 

The NGP I will get out of curiosity.


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 23, 2011)

Its like the ds and psp war but this time a generation higher.
If you liked the psp then NGP.
If you liked the ds then 3ds.

I go on with 3DS since I liked the ds better than the psp.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> A reason for this could be that the DS had newer iliterations of the system that actually *changed* stuff, being the DSi/DSi XL. Even the DS Lite fixed issues of the Phattie, so MANY players own more then one DS, while there is no actual *point* in owning one PSP, as all PSP's play the exact same applications with no reason at all to upgrade. The only *different* PSP was the Go, which had marginal sales because it sucked ballz.


I'm pretty sure the 2000 had bigger ram. But the 3000 is only brighter(?) and added a mic.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...You didn't read what he said, did you?  Tl;dr?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> it's never gameplay > graphics. that may be your opinion, but just because you think so doesn't make it true for every gamer in the world. i think gameplay and graphics both play major parts in a release. i mentioned the 3DS' shit graphics because nintendo is still milking the fuck out of your wallets and they haven't even stepped up to current gen yet.
> what makes you think you can define what a gamer is or isn't? just because someone doesn't agree with your opinion, they're not a "gamer?"
> lolnazi.


Wait where is the level that graphics are good? I think the wii and 3DS are good it just it isn't super(?) graphics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you mean it didn't stepped up to current get yet? If you mean the psp/ds gen idk what you are talking about.


----------



## nutella (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't understand why it's bad to be a graphics whore but good to be a gameplay whore. I swear, some people get so elitist about how much they care about gameplay. It's all up to you though, if you honestly don't give care about graphics, more power to you. Just don't call me a graphics whore because I like my games to look nice.

To me, good games are a complete package. If the game has shitty gameplay, it's a shit game. Likewise, if a game has shitty graphics, it's a shit game. And I'm not saying games like, for example, Super Meat Boy are terrible. That couldn't be further from the truth. Super Meat Boy has awesome graphics. Good graphics don't necessarily mean realistic graphics.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> I don't understand why it's bad to be a graphics whore but good to be a gameplay whore. I swear, some people get so elitist about how much they care about gameplay. It's all up to you though, if you honestly don't give care about graphics, more power to you. Just don't call me a graphics whore because I like my games to look nice.
> 
> To me, good games are a complete package. If the game has shitty gameplay, it's a shit game. Likewise, if a game has shitty graphics, it's a shit game. And I'm not saying games like, for example, Super Meat Boy are terrible. That couldn't be further from the truth. Super Meat Boy has awesome graphics. Good graphics don't necessarily mean realistic graphics.


IMO, I just play games for the fun of things. I could care less about graphics and all that crap. If the game in question is good, then I'll play it.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

nutella said:
			
		

> I don't understand why it's bad to be a graphics whore but good to be a gameplay whore. I swear, some people get so elitist about how much they care about gameplay. It's all up to you though, if you honestly don't give care about graphics, more power to you. Just don't call me a graphics whore because I like my games to look nice.
> 
> To me, good games are a complete package. If the game has shitty gameplay, it's a shit game. Likewise, if a game has shitty graphics, it's a shit game. And I'm not saying games like, for example, Super Meat Boy are terrible. That couldn't be further from the truth. Super Meat Boy has awesome graphics. Good graphics don't necessarily mean realistic graphics.


Well just because someone's anti-graphics whore doesn't mean they're a gameplay whore.  For instance, graphics whore for the most part don't like retro games.  I love retro games, but I don't give a crap about graphics, that doesn't make me a gameplay whore.  In fact, who would play a game that has terrible gameplay but amazing graphics?  Mainstream gamers, a majority filled with Cod/Halo/FPS playing gamers with no taste in video games, as they are guided by looks and the mainstream, thus they don't require taste in games.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2011)

I do think you hating on halo or any other FPS to much tho.
Well I only play most with mutiplayer... 

I play variety of games.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I do think you hating on halo or any other FPS to much tho.
> Well I only play most with mutiplayer...
> 
> I play variety of games.


No, I love Halo and like various other FPS'.


----------



## nutella (Apr 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> nutella said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't assume "Mainstream gamers" who play CoD/Halo/FPS games care for nothing but graphics. If that were true, they wouldn't be playing CoD.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> IMO, I just play games for the fun of things. I could care less about graphics and all that crap. If the game in question is good, then I'll play it.
> So do you think Mario 64 or Galaxy would still be as good as it is if it look like the pixel Marios from the past.
> 
> Not saying it wouldn't, just asking.
> ...


It may be different gameplay,but terrible gameplay? I'm not so sure.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I mean is I don't care if the graphics are not that great, as long as I'm having fun, I'm game.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't assume that, I assume that they are guided by looks and the mainstream such as Halo and Call of Duty.


----------



## Y05h1 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think too many people assume that graphics means strictly pushing more polygons, lighting, etc., when in actuality there's far more to it than that, like the art style. Even with the limitations of systems like the Wii, games like Galaxy look stunning. MP3 as well. Even TP is one of the best looking Wii games, and it's a GC port...

So graphics DO matter. Always. But they don't need to be technologically advanced to be great.

(Yoshi's Island (SNES) vs. Black Ops. Which one do you think has the better graphics?)


----------



## nutella (Apr 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I said that only Mainstream Gamers would play a game with terrible gameplay but amazng graphics.


Graphics certainly attract a lot of attention, but the reason why Mainstream gamers continue to play games like CoD and Halo is because it delivers on all the basic facets of gaming for a quick pick up and play experience that you can really get into very quickly. Mainstream gamers love games that are easy to pick but difficult to master. I agree with you that they are guided by graphics, but the reason people continue to play games is far beyond just graphics.

But my whole point is this. If someone wants an NGP because it has better graphics, he is not a graphics whore and it doesn't make him an idiot by any stretch of the imagination. I'm more or less defending Shabutie78. He makes a fair point and he shouldn't be scrutinized for it.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> I think too many people assume that graphics means strictly pushing more polygons, lighting, etc., when in actuality there's far more to it than that, like the art style. Even with the limitations of systems like the Wii, games like Galaxy look stunning. MP3 as well. Even TP is one of the best looking Wii games, and it's a GC port...
> 
> So graphics DO matter. Always. But they don't need to be technologically advanced to be great.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, I know that people aren't getting the NGP just for graphics (I sure won't be), though I think people use that as a defense mechanism when someone insults the DS' graphics.


----------



## nutella (Apr 23, 2011)

Y05h1 said:
			
		

> I think too many people assume that graphics means strictly pushing more polygons, lighting, etc., when in actuality there's far more to it than that, like the art style. Even with the limitations of systems like the Wii, games like Galaxy look stunning. MP3 as well. Even TP is one of the best looking Wii games, and it's a GC port...
> 
> So graphics DO matter. Always. But they don't need to be technologically advanced to be great.
> 
> (Yoshi's Island (SNES) vs. Black Ops. Which one do you think has the better graphics?)


Thank you. I was just about to mention Yoshi's Island. Graphics are always relevant because it completes the whole gaming experience, whether you want it to are not.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You think wrong.

I'm all for supporting graphics + gameplay, but your last post, just spoke of graphics and you really did come off as a graphics whore. You still are to be honest with you.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DS was more successful because this was Sony's first run in the handheld market. Nintendo still completely dominants the handheld market and has for a very long time. Graphics and game play mean nothing, as many PSP games have both. It just comes down to Nintendo vs Sony. In the case of handhelds, Nintendo is the king. Sony has been slowly gaining popularity, but it will most likely boom with the NGP. Nintendo will still have dominance, but Sony will at least be able to be a legitimate competitor.

I was a little surprised that Sony had even tried to enter such a one sided market. They've made their mark though.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Wait where is the level that graphics are good? I think the wii and 3DS are good it just it isn't super(?) graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sound butthurt or something. "You think wrong."? oh yeah, don't support your argument - trying to come off as a tough guy is good enough.
and even if i'm a graphics whore, how is that a bad thing? graphics are a part of videogames. you still don't get to choose what a gamer is or isn't and when you tried to tell me i'm not a gamer, you made yourself out to be the idiot. what point are you trying to make?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmm, I see graphics as a form of art(so in a sense, they're art whores). Aand that in itself is a form of a games experience. At the same time, you can't write off all games with outdated graphics as bad. 

So I guess what you can take away from this if anything is that a game can have the best graphics out there, if the gameplay is terrible then it won't be worth playing other than to see the "art" in the game.

But I'd say a game with 10 year-old graphics would have it's gameplay nearly perfected because it's so trivial that game designers are comfortable with trying new things in those environments. And that sometimes leads to great things.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh, you do realize that not everybody who buys Nintendo products are just kids/soccer moms/fangirls right? I know plenty of full grown men who prefer Nintendo products over the Sony/Microsoft products, because of the gameplay. That's why I love Nintendo, they don't try to be realistic or anything like that, games are supposed to be just that, games. They're not supposed to be lifelike or anything like that. That's why Nintendo has succeeded and simply destroyed each and every one of their competitors that stepped up to the plate.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> That's why Nintendo has succeeded and simply destroyed each and every one of their competitors that stepped up to the plate.


spoken like a true fangirl.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2011)

You can care about graphics and not be a graphics *****.

If there was similar games one with better graphics,but the other with better gameplay with alright
graphics, I would chose the one with alright graphics.


That said if there was HD Mario Galaxy (which that means it had to be a Nintendo HD console) and Mario Galaxy, I choose the HD one.

Without the factor of price,if I'm willing to buy a console for just that one HD game or any other factors like portability 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of course.

Let me reword that: If the games where on two different consoles.


----------



## nutella (Apr 23, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can excuse the fan part but no need to play the gender card.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facts don't lie.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fanboy*
nothing personal


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 23, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For shame Shabutie. You could've taken the high road and pointed out the one-sidedness of that statement. But no, You gotta be a pink furry Shabutie.

I just wouldn't say that because the only real competition the ds had was the Psp. those were the only two handhelds on the market. Not much competition if you ask me, more like a rivalry.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 23, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure he mean the very past not just the psp and ds rivalry.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't just mean DS + PSP.

I meant everything in general. Except for the Gamecube, but the titles on that weren't really all that great. Still good, just not as memorable.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

I like 3DS better, because Sony NGP is just an new and  improved Sony PSP and 3DS is more 3D-er than Sony NGP.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 23, 2011)

I'd buy the NGP just for the dual _analog sticks_ alone. 

The 3DS library doesn't really appeal to me, neither do the titles of Legend of Zelda and Starfox interest me. I suppose it's because I grew up with a PlayStation that I never really learned to appreciate Nintendo titles

Besides, I'm con-3D. I always believed artificial 3D imaging will fuck up our depth perception in the long run, and in the short run just give me headaches. I know you can play 3DS games in 2D, but what the fuck would the *3D* in *3D*S be for?


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 23, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shabutie is the name of an african tribe (but i got it from a band/coheed and cambria). i have this name because when i registered for this site i didn't plan on sticking around. i usually go by xVermicide.
anyway, i don't care about making myself look higher or better or more mature than anyone else. and i think "spoken like a true fangirl/boy" points out the one-sidedness of his statement well enough.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's hard to be playing fanboy when all I'm doing is stating TRUE facts.

Also, I don't own a Nintendo console except for the 64 and DS. Hell you could be a Microsoft fanboy and just know that Nintendo dominates the gaming market. They're not an easy company to beat. And if you don't think that, then you're a bigger idiot than what I initially thought.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> And if you don't think that,
> are you _trying_ to make yourself seem like a close-minded ass hat who gets angry when others don't agree with their opinions?
> 
> QUOTE(ShadowSoldier @ Apr 23 2011, 01:16 AM) then you're a bigger idiot than what I initially thought.


...but you thought i'm an idiot because i like nice graphics


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 23, 2011)

You got me all wrong. See, I'm meaning _you_. You actually don't think that Nintendo dominates the gaming market?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 23, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> You got me all wrong. See, I'm meaning _you_. You actually don't think that Nintendo dominates the gaming market?



Eh...kinda. If you talk pure numbers, Nintendo has everybody else beat, but that's because they have staple series. This all comes down to how long they have been developing games for. They have a solid fan base that will keep coming back for various series like Mario and Zelda. The games could suck ass, but most of the fan base won't care, as it's Nintendo. Sony and Microsoft obviously have a large presence though, otherwise we would have the Nintendo Wii, and, well, nothing else. It's been more difficult, as Microsoft had to recover from the bum known as the original Xbox, while Sony took hold last generation and destroyed with the PS2 (which is *still having games developed for it*), but got off to a really rough start with the original $650 PS3.

A lot of variables came into play this generation, and Nintendo got to play head honcho. The market is always changing though, and Nintendo could easily be knocked away next generation.

Regardless, try to keep on topic. This thread has been derailed pretty heavily. Nintendo being better than everybody else has nothing to do with the NGP or even the 3DS that Nintendo made.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

3DS duhh


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 23, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This generation they did dominate. Nintendo had their asses handed to them the last two generations by Sony. The PSX had like 3 times the number of N64 sales. The PS2 had like 7 times the number of Gamecube sales (more than that, actually). They only won in the handheld sector because there was no competition. I mean, a few rival handhelds came along but they were from companies that were hardly in the race anymore. Nintendo essentially monopolized there. The fact the PSP got as many sales as it did is still pretty good. And honestly, for console sales, I don't see Nintendo exactly getting the same advantage it did this generation. All consoles next generation will have an aspect appealing to casual gamers. The PS3 and Xbox 360 were years into the game before they finally developed motion peripherals for "casual" gamers. Honestly, I'm feeling that next generation the Wii 2 will not do nearly as well as the Wii. It'll probably be competing against consoles that have an equal amount of casual appeal and probably even more graphical power and features. And with the Wii 2 rumored to be at $400, I don't see the next set of Microsoft/Sony consoles launching for much more than that.

And I would not say there is any superiority of the DS game library over the PSP one. For every couple of "good" DS games there's a "great" PSP game. It's a matter of quantity vs. quality.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

NGP.
Looks awesome.


----------



## Juanmatron (Apr 23, 2011)

No one of them!


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Apr 23, 2011)

I probably won't end up getting either, but if I would get one I would pick the NGP. idk the 3DS, just doesn't appeal to me... idk y, prolly just not into the "3D" aspect of it. Just my 2 cents :3


----------

